# RMI Problem



## Plunty (28. Okt 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich weiß, dass es zu dem Problem bei Googel viele Treffer gibt aber nichts brachte mich weiter also versuch ichs hier nochmal.

Zu meinem Problem:


Ich versuche verzweifelt einen RMI-Server zum Laufen zu bekommen, bekomm aber jedesmal 


```
java.security.AccessControlException: access denied (java.net.SocketPermission 127.0.0.1:1099 connect,resolve)
```

Laut vielen Erklärungen würde das an der policy - Datei liegen in dieser hab ich jedoch bereits die Berechtigung 


```
grant {
    permission java.security.AllPermission;
  };
```

gesetzt. Die RMI-Registry wird durch 

```
LocateRegistry.createRegistry(Registry.REGISTRY_PORT); //RMI-Port 1099
            registry = LocateRegistry.getRegistry();
```
gestartet. 

Was kann ich denn falsch gemacht haben? 

Dankeschön

PS: Ich verwende Netbeans 6.7.1


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Okt 2010)

Du musst die Policy-Datei beim Start mit angeben. Hast du das gemacht?
Zeig doch mal deinen Start-Befehl. Oder noch anders: wie startest du deinen Server?


----------



## Plunty (29. Okt 2010)

Hi,

ich klicke in Netbeans auf die die Datei und und sage "Run File". Kann ich da in Netbeans zusätzlich noch was angeben?

Danke.

Gruß,
Plunty


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Okt 2010)

Du kannst verschiedene Startkonfigurationen anlegen.

Dazu einen Rechtsklick auf dein Projekt im Projektfenster und dann auf Eigenschaften (Properties).
Im sich öffnenden Dialog suchst du auf der linken Seite unter Kategorie (Categories) nach Ausführen (Run).
Auf der rechten Seite werden dann die Einstellungen sichtbar, die NetBeans zum Start nutzen soll.
Ganz oben kannst du Startkonfigurationen anlegen und dann in der NetBeans-Menüleiste auch auswählen.

Damit lassen sich sehr schnell verschiedene Start-Parameter testen.

Der Aufruf, den du brauchst sollte am Ende in etwa so aussehen:

```
java -Djava.security.policy=rmi.policy -Djava.rmi.server.codebase=http://domain.com/ -jar RMI-Server.jar
```

Der Eintrag für das Policy-File kann bei dir anders aussehen, je nach Dateibenennung:

```
-Djava.security.policy=server.policy
```

Der Eintrag der Codebase kann auch anders aussehen:

```
-Djava.rmi.server.codebase=file:/C:/Java/Projekte/RMI-Server/
```


----------



## Plunty (29. Okt 2010)

Daran hats gelegen... vielen vielen Dank!


----------

